# Bad Covers



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

They're easy to find. They usually have had about 12 viewers and have been on line for about 5 years. Who can come up with the worst?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

Even though this is scripted to be bad, it's funny bad.
From 'The Comic Strip Presents More Bad News'.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

"The final Countdown" I am sure those guys played the Milton Ribfest.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

No "worst ever" collection is complete without this...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> No "worst ever" collection is complete without this...


"There is no pain..." that equates to listening to this video and "becoming UNcomfortably numb"


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I found the Pink Floyd track very painful.......and Uncomfortable.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

This is one thread where you actually can give a "like" to something you hate...weird!!!


There are some terrible performers out there who will be wondering why, all of a sudden, the hits on their You Tube offering have gone up so suddenly. (Maybe someone has discovered me!)


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Lincoln said:


> I found the Pink Floyd track very painful.......and Uncomfortable.


Maybe you'll haate this one more...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Man oh man.......these remind me of the 'shreds' videos. So bad. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

The same band from hamstrung's posting


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

and again


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wait for it...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting these. I'm no superstar and I'm probably more critical of my talent than anyone listening to me is...but these made me immediately feel better about myself and my playing.

For those of you that are concerned about your playing ability and let it prevent you from going out and playing/jamming. Listen to these. If you feel better about your ability, go out and play and have fun. If you think they sounded pretty good, or even alright...stay home and practice some more.

I can honestly say, I've never heard anything as brutal as these in person. Neither in a gig type setting OR just an informal jam.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Man I am in stitches here. In case you didnt know what I talking about........


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

For a couple of (supposedly) professionals,
that. was. brutal.
Try getting through this one. lol.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I decided to remove the original video and comments, because they were not appropriate to this this thread.

%h(*&


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

If anything, the lead was too busy for a classic tune like that.
Otherwise, I don't this vid belongs in this thread.
These kids pulled it off nicely, IMO.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, the guitar was pretty good (if busy during the solo), the drums weren't bad at all and the singer was actually VERY good.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

fretzel said:


> Man I am in stitches here. In case you didnt know what I talking about........


That's a better use for the word shred


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

laristotle said:


> If anything, the lead was too busy for a classic tune like that.
> Otherwise, I don't this vid belongs in this thread.
> These kids pulled it off nicely, IMO.





JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah, the guitar was pretty good (if busy during the solo), the drums weren't bad at all and the singer was actually VERY good.



Yeah, no contest. I took it out as well as my comments.

Here's a worse cover


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

fretzel said:


> Man I am in stitches here. In case you didnt know what I talking about........


Gods help me , I just pee'd my pants!! Thank you, I really need a good laugh!!!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I was trying to get in on the fun, But after searching YouTube, most of the remaining bad covers are by high school aged kids that really don't need the public shaming. 

Or American Idol type auditions, but that's another thread.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

It's July but. . . ok, we have a champion here.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

OMG that was WHOLLY brutal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Omg and the hits just keep on comin'.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

amagras said:


> Wait for it...


Where's that damn landslide when you need it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Where's that damn landslide when you need it.


LOL, right at 3:55


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


Haha. He scared the shit outta the dude in the control room.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm kind of surprised this one hasn't been posted yet. Here's a classic bad cover by William Shatner.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know if this guy's a singing bank robber or singing terrorist! Maybe he's both, but because he really can't sing, he's likely neither. But if I had his vocal range, I'd likely switch the balaclava for a paper bag!

It's almost like he's doing a poor imitation of Leonard Cohen performing in a musical where he's robbing an art gallery...or something.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Another fine Final Countdown cover...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a cover of Heart Full of Soul. Done by Box of Frogs. This band was made up of a few ex yardbirds. First album was great but this one was a heap of dung in my opinion.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

sulphur said:


> Another fine Final Countdown cover...


That's the kind of thing I was mentioning earlier.

Kids that age don't need to be made fun of and told online they suck. It is not a great performance by any means, and I can't find another vid anywhere with these kids playing. 

Guess they lost confidence


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

djmarcelca said:


> That's the kind of thing I was mentioning earlier.
> 
> Kids that age don't need to be made fun of and told online they suck. It is not a great performance by any means, and I can't find another vid anywhere with these kids playing.
> 
> Guess they lost confidence


I get not knocking kids trying to play, but come on, that was pretty terrible.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

djmarcelca said:


> That's the kind of thing I was mentioning earlier.
> 
> Kids that age don't need to be made fun of and told online they suck. It is not a great performance by any means, and I can't find another vid anywhere with these kids playing.
> 
> Guess they lost confidence


I'm not out to discourage anyone. However, sometimes people need to be honest with themselves. If THEY are, they probably feel the same way about their performance. If someone commenting on a poor performance would make any of us quit...then we wouldn't have ever learned how to NOT be awful. No one here ripped them a new one or went out of their way to post a truly mean and spiteful comment. We simply put it in a menagerie of terrible covers...justifiably. Quite frankly, they shouldn't have put themselves on that stage COMPLETELY unprepared.

Some of us take an experience like that and say to ourselves, man, I'll never do that again unless I spend the time to properly prepare and actually learn the song OR make better song selections based on my current skill level. Others take an experience like that and quit. It depends on what kind of person you are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Quite frankly, they shouldn't have put themselves on that stage COMPLETELY unprepared.


or made sure that no one was recording. lol.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

We also have to bear in mind that those "performers" who are featured on this thread are_ extremely unlikely_ to know they are under our scrutiny.

By the Cyrillic banner behind them, the young people playing The Final Countdown are likely in Russia.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Distortion said:


> "The final Countdown" I am sure those guys played the Milton Ribfest.


Did they follow with "Margaritaville"?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

A couple entries of the same band... "Worst Band Ever". It seems they are not all from the same gig, but in front of the same venue. They must own that music store!!

A lazy Sunday, I actually looked them up. Here's a clip of an interview. He basically knows they suck, but love music so much they keep going. 






There's really no need to watch the whole thing...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Was in my local L&M the other day. I walked in to hear a kid (late teens... possibly 20??) wailing away. He was going through all the *intros* he knew... I guess. 
Sales guy said he'd been there at least an hour. He was OK, but 
not. 
quite. 
there...

The way I summed it up to one of the Sales guys was, "He's not bad, but not good enough for that volume". 

Made me think of an old comic I saw in a guitar mag in the 90's. Two guys sitting around a campfire, one guy is strumming a guitar. the other guy says "Hey, I think I know what song you're trying to play". 

The ultimate guitar compliment!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Two guys sitting around a campfire, one guy is strumming a guitar.
> the other guy says "Hey, I think I know what song you're trying to play".


As long as you recognize what I'm trying to play, I'm happy.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Slightly OT. Looking up how to notate minor keys in Nashville/Number notation. Guy in a tele thread says it was done such-and-such a way a long time ago when he was in Nashville.

Gets a snotty response and points to a youtube vid:


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That's the first time that I've seen/heard a Nashville sweep. lol
Tnx for the upload.


----------

